# Claude's tank journal 5.5G



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, Claude isn't home in this yet. There are things I want to do before I move him. Unless he goes all evil on me, which is possible. I saw him taking dives at tankmates.

Unlike the 4 gallon tank I had intended to use, this one doesn't have any back yet. I might simply get some black paper, or garbage bag. It's my third tank and my husband will probably kill me when he gets home and looks inside...

I used water from yesterday's water change in the tank, water out of the main tank that had some fresh mixed in. Also I put the mini that I was using in the main tank on the 5.5 gallon so its running crystal clear right now. The main tank has a Aqua-clear 50 on it.

I am hoping the addition of tank water and a filter from my main tank should make the cycling easier. I added 4 ghost shrimp, two are juviniles, two are adult and one is actually carrying eggs. And I have two of my young danio in it. I might add a couple more.

I currently have large gravel, driftwood with java moss and a java fern and an amazon swordlet in the back. I will get flourite in future, just can't affort it right now.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking good! When I was keeping a planted tank I put my plants in terracotta pots and therefore needed very little eco complete. I've also used shultz's aquatic soil with a lot of sucess and fed the roots with rootballs.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I failed to mention, I shrimp proofed the intake with some mesh from old filter cartridges.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay he should like that


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope, that depends if I decide he'll be okay in the big tank, in which case, it'll be a shrimp tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not sure Claude is going to make it in here quite yet. I was by big al's yesterday and I did pick up 4 cherry shrimp to try out before I make the big Katalyst purchase, I really don't want to screw up those bright red shrimps of hers. I also want to keep my future shrimp pop healty by not interbreeding them too badly. Eh, it'll happen.

Few things I feel I need to do before Claude gets his tank.

Get the fry tank running with a good filter. I want to put the cherries in there to breed and raise fry too.
I need to get a nice test kit. 
I need to transfer the shrimp into a bucket of water, and claude into one too and get them adjusted for the swap....
I need to get claude to come out of his frigging log. He nipped a danio.
Claude's tank sort of looks like this.


----------

